# Making better electrical contact



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

I work with computers and network equipment, some years ago I came across Caig Labs products called DeoxIT D which is a contact reconditioner, cleaner and lubricant, it is also plastic safe, and DeoxIT S which is a metal protector and lubricant. It works wonders for electronics and I decided tontry it in slot cars... and does a great job there too. I use the products with brush applicator, they are expensive but last a long time.

Where I live is usually very humid, specially in the rainy season, these products help contacts stay in good shape with no oxidation.





__





When do I use DeoxIT® vs DeoxIT® Gold, DeoxIT® Shield or DeoxIT® Fader?







store.caig.com


----------



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

I use Deoxit for pro Audio all the time. Use it on all my XLR and TRS connectors in my PA system and to clean pots and jacks on guitar amps.
Was thinking on dabbing the contact tips of my MM track to make better contact.


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

I use it on my 70’s stereo equipment (my most prized is a Sansui 8080).

For my track, I’ve got a track cleaner car. Its a USA1 dump truck chassis with a custom street cleaner body (3d printed on it. Heres an in progress pic:


























the truck chassis is relatively heavy and it has contacts in the front and rear so it always has power. It drags a small pad behind it with a splash of rubbing alcohol. I let it run around the track 2 or three times and the contacts clean the rails and the wipe picks up dust and dirt. It’s basically my version of the old “Oscar” track cleaners. Works well for me, YMMV…


----------



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

Nice......could add a street sprayer that sprays deoxit....LOL J/K'ing


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Matchbox makes this rainmaker. I am sure our custom slot car guys could rig up a tank and hoses to make this actually spray or seep. They also have a larger sized model in their current working rigs line up that could handle an S or O guage sized layout. 🤙


2015 Matchbox Farm 5 Pack Rain Maker by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Tourmax*
That is one* cool & very creative* track cleaner truck you built !!
If you have time: post your 3D printed track cleaner truck creation on the Slot Car Customizing form. ..RL


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

XracerHO said:


> *Tourmax*
> That is one* cool & very creative* track cleaner truck you built !!
> If you have time: post your 3D printed track cleaner truck creation on the Slot Car Customizing form. ..RL


Its already on my thread about my track build.

Body is an FMC sweeper:


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

Tjet Fun said:


> Nice......could add a street sprayer that sprays deoxit....LOL J/K'ing


Could probably just soak the rear cleaner pad/cotton with deoxit instead of IPA (isopropyl, not pale ale!).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are looking for a ready made track cleaning body instead of printing one - Matchbox has you covered!


MBX Street Cleaner (776) by Henri Brizee, on Flickr


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you are looking for a ready made track cleaning body instead of printing one - Matchbox has you covered!
> 
> 
> MBX Street Cleaner (776) by Henri Brizee, on Flickr


I’ve got a couple of those, but in yellow.

body doesn’t fit over the usa1 chassis, but you might be able to use a different chassis with it…


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tourmax said:


> I use it on my 70’s stereo equipment (my most prized is a Sansui 8080).
> 
> For my track, I’ve got a track cleaner car. Its a USA1 dump truck chassis with a custom street cleaner body (3d printed on it. Heres an in progress pic:
> 
> ...


 Very nice! Would you share the 3d print files for that?


----------



## Tourmax (Aug 9, 2020)

glock24 said:


> Very nice! Would you share the 3d print files for that?


Its on thingiverse. Search for “fmc model 12”.

but it’s for a solid model. You’ll wither have to alter the stl files or ise something to hollow it out to fit the chassis.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work on the track cleaner & good execution on the 3D printer! ..RL


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

A Tyco US1 is on the way, I'll ask a friend to print the body for me and hopefully I'll have a nice track cleaner.


----------

